# TRACK DIAMATERS?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What are the standard track diamaters.?

4' 6' 8' 10' 20' ect?


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's some information that might help. The top photo is Aristo-Craft, the middle one is LGB, and the bottom one is Piko. Note that the manufacturers haven't standardized on some of the "R" numbers. For example, Aristo and LGB define "R3" to be 94.095 inch diameter, while Piko's "R3" is 72.56 inch diameter.


----------

